#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-23
<theodotos> Φίλε pc_magas είχα τρεχάματα το Σαββατοκυρίακο και δεν είμουν διαθέσιμος στο IRC
<theodotos2> test from phone 
#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-24
<theodotos_mob2> test
<theodotos_mob> test
